# Help on Pana 65st60: faulty panel or what?



## JohnnyUtah (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys,
here me are with a little concerc about my new panel panasonic 65st60.
80hours of use, standard settings (true cinema).

What i'm going to describe happens with mkv demo files (usb) and with hdmi on dtt. Never tried on blue ray disc, i haven't one yet.

During the break in phase, i accidentaly noticed a weird thing at both of the side edges of the panel: a thin row about a pixel wide that runs down the whole lenght.

This line is yellow/green in one side and blue on the other.

I noticed it in the white and light grey slides, not in the red/blu/gree/black.

The weird thing - and that it's what is making me be hopeful - is that the thnig happens regardless of the screen rati i use: 19:9 or 4:3 the two "frame lines" are there.

So it doesn't seems to deal with stuck or dead pixel, doesn't it?

I've shot a couple of pics with the mobile, don't consider the yellow band, it's due to the picture:


https://www.dropbox.com/s/l7l4ao143xw8m5l/20131229_115723.jpg


https://www.dropbox.com/s/6nxx1h2szwmlak2/Untitled-2.jpg

Thanks indeed in advance for any suggestion :T

PS: obviously, the thing is noticeable only from few inches.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What is dtt?

Likely nothing wrong with the set.

Is there an over scan setting on the set? My Panasonic has a couple of settings, one for HDMI size that minimizes over scan that shows artifacts like that on some sources, and one for H size on computer inputs.


----------



## JohnnyUtah (Dec 24, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> What is dtt?
> 
> Likely nothing wrong with the set.
> 
> Is there an over scan setting on the set? My Panasonic has a couple of settings, one for HDMI size that minimizes over scan that shows artifacts like that on some sources, and one for H size on computer inputs.


Hi and thanks for the answer.
For dtt i mean the pay per view channel in high definition.

I have set the overscan 16:9 on "on". This helps because in some channels without this set i see some dotted row in the top (it happens to many other users as far as i know).

I've tried to disable it but the situation doesn't change. To be honest, i haven't tried an accurate test wuth the overscan disabled.

There are a couple of settings about the hdmi but i've never touched them :huh:


----------



## JohnnyUtah (Dec 24, 2013)

sorry, i did something wrong with the second picture in my first post.
Now i fixed it.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Hmm, that second picture looks like image retention. Run a white frame for a while followed by a black frame and see if it recovers. It could also be a bad panel or buffer.


----------



## JohnnyUtah (Dec 24, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> Hmm, that second picture looks like image retention. Run a white frame for a while followed by a black frame and see if it recovers. It could also be a bad panel or buffer.


No sir, the yellowish band you see is an effect of the phone camera so don't consider it.
The blue/purple line instead is the issue i'm talking about.


----------



## JohnnyUtah (Dec 24, 2013)

other hiphotesys guys?
why that weird pixel linenfollows the framecin spite of the rio?

it's seems linked to signal but...both for digital channel anche mkb on usb?


----------

